

Flaws in medical coding can kill - johnm
http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/health/bal-te.fda30jun30,0,912831.story

======
antiform
Another reason why every critical-system programmer should learn and relearn
the lessons of
Therac-25.[<http://courses.cs.vt.edu/~cs3604/lib/Therac_25/Therac_1.html>]

~~~
PStamatiou
agreed. I read about that as a case study for my CS "computing, society and
professionalism" class.

for the therac one of their main problems was relying on software 100% and not
having hardware failsafes as well.

------
ROFISH
I interned for a (rather large) medical software company. There was multiple
rounds of red tape just to get a VB-based preference selector updated.

(In this specific case it's probably not a bad thing, just not my style.)

